# shooting schools in northeast ohio



## xtazman (Feb 7, 2010)

*archery school at A and O Archery with Bernie*

robinhood,s # 614 322 1038


----------



## fatboyshooter (Feb 9, 2010)

*Spend a weekend @ Bernies*

Go to Robinhood Videos .com and get info on Jan and Bernie's shooting school.


----------

